# US agency chief quits after reports of lavish spending



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WASHINGTON - The head of the federal agency that oversees supplies, transportation and office space for the federal government has resigned following reports of lavish spending at a Nevada training conference in 2010.
Martha Johnson, who led the General Services Administration, has submitted her resignation as the agency's inspector general prepares to release a report on the training conference outside Las Vegas.
The Washington Post reports that organizers spent $835,000 on the event, which was attended by 300 employees. Some of the expenses included $3,200 for a mind reader, $6,300 on a commemorative coin set and $75,000 on a training exercise to build a bicycle.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/04/02/us-agency-chief-quits-after-reports-lavish-spending/?test=latestnews#ixzz1qvkVjoDW​


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> Shoulda spent more on the mindreader !!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Former head of the General Services Administration, now under fire for holding $820,000 conference in Vegas, rejects push by the Obama administration to point the finger at the Bush administration for agency's spending.

*Top Dem Calls for Hearing on Agency's Vegas Bash* |


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Fox News 
*Another GSA official placed on leave in spending controversy*
CNN International - ‎44 minutes ago‎

Washington (CNN) -- Another government official was placed on administrative leave Monday in the continuing fallout over wasteful spending involving a 2010 Las Vegas conference for government workers, the General Services Administration announced.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Did this guy hire Chalie Sheen as a "conference" consultant?


----------

